# Sweating in the trailer



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I know a horse that this has happened to. He would load fine, and stand on the trailer fine, but he would be dripping sweat when we arrived at our destination. It could be 20 degrees out and he would be dripping.

After taking him to shows a lot and him being on the trailer more and more, he stared to get used to it and not sweat as much. He sometimes is a little damp on his neck, but nothing like he used to be.

I think the more you trailer the more the horse will get used to it. You could also practice loading your horse and letting her stand on the trailer for a little bit, then take her off. Then do it again, each time progressing to a longer time she has to stand on the trailer. Just so she gets used to it. Then maybe take her on short trips, so she gets used to the trailer moving.

I just think she needs more time in the trailer to realize it's not as bad as she thinks.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a horse act the same way and Erika's advise was the way I approached it also. It took time but my horse got over it, as I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks guys, i was already thinking about just letting her play in it, load her and unload her, feed her in it, and leave her on for a while with plenty of hay. I figured it will probably go away after a while, as she has only been trailered places about 6 times in the last couple years, this helps me feel better about it though.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Its funny because my previous horse was a nightmare to teach to load on a float. It took hours and hours of work to get him on a float. Once on he floated like a dream, no sweating, no crapping he traveled really well. The horse I have now loads like a dream, infact you can't keep her out of an enclosed space, she sees some kind of door and she has to go through it. At the end of a journey though she is dripping with sweat, you can hear her bashing around inside the float for the whole trip, she will crap a couple of times as well. Honestly I think she gets excited about traveling rather than nervous or scared. Also I think her constant fidgiting in a small space makes her hot. May be your horse is similar, maybe it is a restless traveler rather than a scared one.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I was also wondered the same thing. My boy does the same exact thing as your mare, but he normally gives us a fight to load =/. This winter I am going to work on loading, and standing in the trailer just letting him learn to calm down even if he is nervous.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

A friend of mine has a horse with the same problem. She's an older mare, in her late teens, and has been routinely trailered and shown for most of her life - loads like a dream, with minimal barn/herd sourness, just an all around good horse. She sweats like mad, every trailer ride.

Her owner just lives with it - it hasn't changed in 15+ years of trailering, and doesn't look likely to change any time soon. They get to shows early enough to walk her dry.

If it's a very green trailer-er, I'd say positive experiences will go a long way. In the case of my friend's mare, it's just one of her quirks.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tried having food in the float while you are moving? I am pretty sure that eating is a stress relief, please correct me if I am wrong  It worked for Pumpkin while we took him on his first 'ride'.
Like Scoutrider said, it may just be something that your horse will not grow out of, or maybe time will fix it.
Either way, Good luck.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

It could be for a number of reasons, but I think vetilation is KEY! I took my girl to a show in a beautiful, large, brand new float last year and the lady towing the float closed up all the windows/holes etc because it was raining. When we opened the float it was so STEAMY and the poor horses were drippinggg!! If theres a breeze coming into the float I think any horse would be more comfortable, maybe you could make sure all the vetilation points are open


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

I had issues like that with Kelsey when I first bought her, but luckily each time we've trailered it's gotten better and better.

Are you able to take her for a 5-10 minute drive, and bring her right back to her barn? Doing that on a regular basis might help her learn not to anticipate going somewhere new. Also, for Kelsey, I would trailer her to my coach's place for a few days of trail riding (turned out 24/7 in a spare pasture), then right back to her own barn - no show stress.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

The only time one of my horses got sweated in a trailer was when my husband drove (that was the one and only time!) the truck and trailer...he wound up taking off way too fast, slamming on the brakes, etc...just as if there weren't a trailer with a horse in it on the back...we got to the place we had planned on gasing up and I checked on the horse, and he was wringing wet...needless to say I drove the rest of the way home (2 hours). I KNEW it was a direct result of how the rig was being driven as the horse had NEVER sweated up before, even on his first few trailer rides. 

As far as your mare, I would definitely do short trailer rides until she is relaxed...and start out without even going anywhere. Load her, close the door, and unload. Etc... I would say even incorporate methods that encourage her to WANT to be in the trailer. ie, work her around the trailer, and ask her to load, then take her back out, and do some more work. When she is comfortable self loading, and standing there calmly, then start tying, closing door, etc... It WILL take time, but I think this is something you can eventually get her over...be patient, and consistent with what you are asking, and how much you ask of her each time.


----------

